# How UGLY can you get?



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake). 

The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.

Lesson learned: choose your yarn carefully if you want to showcase your pattern.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sure there is someone who will think your shawl is beautiful even if you don't. Make it a gift to that person. Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love cows. My daughter loves them too. We both have things with that kind of pattern to it. Dalmatian spots too.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Please show it to us! I'll bet it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you just can't tempt us with a shawl that looks like a spotted cow and not post a pic. It is just not right!!!!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cow! cow! I wanna see the cow....please.......


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Please let us see the cow!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Cow! cow! I wanna see the cow....please.......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

You've got to post a pic now - I bet it's not that bad. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :wink:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

margaretcave said:


> Please let us see the cow!!


Ask and you shawl receive!!!!!!

P.S. Pocahontas sent these to me since she has had issues posting pics..... I am honored to present:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I like it and I DON'T think it looks like a cow.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think it looks like a cow either. I think it is just lovely. Wonderful work and a great example how dying your own yarn works. I really do love it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My DH says it is very unique, and I think it is lovely. I bet you find someone that will gladly wear it and never think cow when they look at it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya'll are so kind. It is strange for me to see something I made plastered on the screen for all the world to see.

Thank you, Dee, for helping me show these folks what a spotted cow looks like.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was in FFA, I've seen cows. That does not look like a cow.

It's beautiful. Looks very Native American-y. Very earthy. I know what t-shirt and shirt I would wear it with. My brown American t-shirt I got from Khols' and a plain brown shirt also from Khols'.

Pocahontas, if you don't want, several of us will fight for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm disappointed - I was expecting UGLY! I agree that when the stitches are the star of the piece, varigated yarn isn't the best choice, but it's certainly wearable. Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Ya'll are so kind. It is strange for me to see something I made plastered on the screen for all the world to see.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for helping me show these folks what a spotted cow looks like.


I think its brilliant! Love the colour and no it does not look like a cow

anyway most cows are black and white? arnt they?


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Does not look like a cow to me. I think it looks rather pretty.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I think its brilliant! Love the colour and no it does not look like a cow
> 
> anyway most cows are black and white? arnt they?


No. There are black cattle, red cattle, red and white spotted cattle, black and white spotted cattle. There are beige cattle, brown cattle, grey cattle, blue-ish cattle.

The black and white spotted cattle you're thinking of is the Holstein Friesian. They're most commonly used for milk. The Jesery cattle's milk is usually used for ice cream. If you look at Blue Bell ice cream, the cow on there is a Jersey. The Guernsey cow, has yellowish/goldenish milk.

Ah, those days of being in FFA...Loved it (minus the drama).


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> > I think its brilliant! Love the colour and no it does not look like a cow
> ...


I love this site!! We learn so much! Thanks!

P.S. I'm going to go against the grain (are you all appreciating my puns here???) and say that the shawl is sort of like an abstracted cow, a Picasso-esque cow, if you will. Pocahontas, is this the beginning of your brown period???


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

With the right accessories the shawl would look outstanding. We certainly don't have cows like that in the UK. If you think that looks ugly then you should see some of my mistakes ... on second thoughts perhaps you shouldn't.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not even that into shawls and I really like it. It would go well with a lot of my work outfits. I even like the way the color pools.

Now, if you want ugly - I made a bag out of free yarn that was neon orange and baby poo brown. But it was free and I'm pretty sure that bag is relatively safe from being stolen.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Pocahontas,

I once knitted a hat in what I thought was a beautiful coloured yarn which was soft and beautiful to knit. Trouble was that when it was finished it looked like a cowpat! I should have kept it for your spotted cow!! However, it is no more, long gone thank goodness.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I love the colors! It looks like the perfect wrap for a cool autumn evening sitting on the porch, drinking hot chocolate!


----------



## Wood'n'Wool (Apr 5, 2012)

It does not look like a spotted cow. I like it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.


I will see your spotted cow and raise you a blotchy blue zebra-on-acid felted purse.

I'm sorry, there is no universe of taste where this thing looks right. I admit the shape is nice, but what an unfortunate yarn choice!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

margaretcave said:


> Pocahontas,
> 
> I once knitted a hat in what I thought was a beautiful coloured yarn which was soft and beautiful to knit. Trouble was that when it was finished it looked like a cowpat! I should have kept it for your spotted cow!! However, it is no more, long gone thank goodness.


Belknit's bag out of neon orange and baby poo plus Margaret's hat that looked like a 'cowpat' would surely be perfect accessories for my shawl.

Dee, your bag must have some redeeming qualities since it is still in your possession. You're right, the style and shape are very nice. I viewed it with my glasses off and I couldn't even tell that you had used varigated yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it is lovely.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, I tried really really hard to see a cow when looking at the shawl. I squinted and scrunched up my face and everything. I don't see no cow. Guess I am like everyone else here. No cows. And no acid popping zebras either. I suspect that variegated yarn is an acquired taste. I think the bag is nice too.

Diane (obviously, I have no taste)

I was actually kinda hoping to really see a cow.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


I like the purse. It's a pretty blue.


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.


My ugly story, my very first project looked like an apron. It somehow got wider as I went. Still have that problem. My second project, it looked like one of those leg pillows you see in stores; you know, those pillows you put between your legs. It was supposed to be a scarf then I thought it would be a short shawl. But nope, it's a mess. And I used three colors; brown that was spare yarn, a beige shade and an off white/cream shade. They're actually very nice together, but the shape is not uniform.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

i think its lovely!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


Well, unless the colours are coming across wrong on my computer, I can't see what is wrong. In fact I really like the colour. And that button, beautiful. What more can I say.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...





Dianeks2 said:


> Ok, I tried really really hard to see a cow when looking at the shawl. I squinted and scrunched up my face and everything. I don't see no cow. Guess I am like everyone else here. No cows. And no acid popping zebras either. I suspect that variegated yarn is an acquired taste. I think the bag is nice too.
> 
> Diane (obviously, I have no taste)
> 
> I was actually kinda hoping to really see a cow.


Okay now I feel terrible. I think I said that wrong. Hey, maybe I'm the one with no taste???? 

I think maybe you just have to see it in person to get the magnitude of not prettiness.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

To each his own, the shawl is pretty, and D I would take that bag off your hands in a New York Minute! I love the colors on it, but I am kind of off, hence the cotton shawl, multi color shawl, lol


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I dislike brown...except on cows and horses............... but I think the shawl is really lovely. Not my colours I am a pink and purple girl, with a little turquoise thown in for measure. Keep up the clever work!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.


I am sorry you are disappointed but I think it is rather pretty. It is certainly unusual and unique. I would join the fight for it, that is if you don't want it.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I LOVE it! I'm with Evilvat13, nothing like the cows on my Dad's farm! I'd wear it! I love it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Linday said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


Thank you for your support. That's just what I needed. LOL! We all have different tastes and I can appreciate that one gal's trash is another gal's treasure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Got milk!!! lol lol It does not look like a cow at all. It is very pretty looks warm and snuggly. Some one will really love it.

I would join the fight for it to.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Yup..not like a COW..I am from Wisconsin have seen & continue to see Cows.
No resemblence ro the shawl

SHAWL IS LOVELY WEAR IT WITH PRIDE


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Cow, must be something wrong with me all I see is a lovely shawl!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Yup..not like a COW..I am from Wisconsin have seen & continue to see Cows.
> No resemblence ro the shawl
> 
> SHAWL IS LOVELY WEAR IT WITH PRIDE


Thank you all for your sweet comments.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


I love your bag. Blue of any kind is my favorite color I like that it looks bright and happy....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I love your bag. Blue of any kind is my favorite color I like that it looks bright and happy....


Maybe I will have to re-evaluate. It may be a matter of perception on this one.

I think the problem is that I was new to felting and had no idea what different yarns would look like felted. I do like the colors, but I thought I was going to get a regular even horizontal stripe of those colors, not that ziggy zaggy, sort of blotchy look. So when it was finished, I was disappointed that it didn't look the way I planned.

It is a moot point, as it was stored in a closet and eaten by moths now that I think about it.

But I thank you all for your kind comments about the bag. Maybe I would have been more careful with it if I had had a second opinion!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Pocahontas and Steevieland, I can understand your disappointment in your finished projects. You had visions of what your finished projects would look like and your yarn did not live up to your expectations. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, therefore neither of you see the beauty in your projects, while those of us who had no preconceived ideas about how they should look, see them with different eyes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> Pocahontas and Steevieland, I can understand your disappointment in your finished projects. You had visions of what your finished projects would look like and your yarn did not live up to your expectations. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, therefore neither of you see the beauty in your projects, while those of us who had no preconceived ideas about how they should look, see them with different eyes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I love your shawl. I have never seen a cow that colour before.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


There must be something wrong with me, I really love the cow shawl and the zebra bag. Would gladly wear them both.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cow?? No way....looks vintage!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Just saw on Funniest Home Videos brown and white cows. How funny.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree. I made the same mistake with a sweater.Variegated yarn looks lovely in a ball but looks like an attempt at camouflage when knitted.I'll never use it again except perhaps for teddybears.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

You did a great job. This is beautiful. I would be proud to have dyed the wool and then create a one of a kind garment from it. This does not look like anything but what it is...a beautiful, unique shawl. I can see this around the shoulders of someone in a neutral colored dress w/knee high suede boots, on her way to an upscale restaurant for lunch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I understand that it is not what you had in mind, and may not be to your taste, but tweedy is in big time these days. The shawl has a sporty, casual feel to it and many people would live it. Gift it and feel good about the experience.

BTW, how did your knitting group respond?


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

Stevieland, I think your shawl is Beautiful with a capital "B"!!! The word "cow" would never enter my head either. Lovely knitting job, too.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.


If you were hoping for ugly stories . . . I'd be posting pics of most of my work! Your shawl gives us colour and texture with a lovely pattern. My ugly would be really sad . . . so sad that I cry with embarrassed laughter so no, I am not posting. I just frog endlessly until I manage to (mostly) turn the goods into something that looks slightly better than ugly.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I really think it's beautiful!


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

It is really lovely and I'm intrigued by what it is mounted on. Is this flooring material and does it work for blocking?


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd use both the shawl and purse. I think they're both very attractive. I'm not particularly fond of cows and don't think the shawl resembles a cow at all. It's not a dressy shawl. I would think it's perfect for casual wear. I have a shawl that isn't really my color, but it's warm and cozy. Perfect for sitting at the computer, watching TV, knitting, relaxing with a cup of coffee, and throwing over your shoulders for a quick trip outdoors. Your shawl is a nice pattern.... embrace your "cow" shawl.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and I love it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> I agree. I made the same mistake with a sweater.Variegated yarn looks lovely in a ball but looks like an attempt at camouflage when knitted.I'll never use it again except perhaps for teddybears.


It is one of the frustrations in buying variegated yarn when they dont provide knitted swatches or projects using it. I often hestitate exactly because of this. I think it worth the time to look for projects using the yarn to see how it knits out AND what kinds of projects they are. For example, are the color runs long (several rows), or short (a few inches). The effect will be very different when used.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks nice to me. Like variegated yarn,I like variegated.give to charity,even though some here want it.put names in a hat and that's who gets it.good luck.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its lovely! and doesnt look like a cow at all!
love the earthy colors


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Belknits said:


> I'm not even that into shawls and I really like it. It would go well with a lot of my work outfits. I even like the way the color pools.
> 
> Now, if you want ugly - I made a bag out of free yarn that was neon orange and baby poo brown. But it was free and I'm pretty sure that bag is relatively safe from being stolen.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crannagh (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I love it too! Looks very professional. Well done.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


I love the shape of your bag. Could you tea dye it to tone down the color a bit?


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


I don't think it's as bad as you think it is, but it's not my favorite look either. Have you considered dyeing it again? You could dye it all one darker color. Just a thought mooving through my head.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't see a cow, just a very nice shawl!!!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> I was in FFA, I've seen cows. That does not look like a cow.
> 
> It's beautiful. Looks very Native American-y. Very earthy. I know what t-shirt and shirt I would wear it with. My brown American t-shirt I got from Khols' and a plain brown shirt also from Khols'.
> 
> Pocahontas, if you don't want, several of us will fight for it. :mrgreen:


DITTO!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's lovely work. If you don't like it, perhaps you can sell it and make something you like better. It will probably knit up easier and faster now with practice. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

moo


----------



## Karen Z (Sep 15, 2012)

:lol: It's beautiful! The colors are lovely!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely love it, the colours too. You did a good job. I wonder if you wouldn't mind sharing the pattern if it if you are able?


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

not as bad as you lead us to think. Not my choice of colors but I know a few people that would like it.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope, no cow, it reminds me more of Cinnamon & Sugar.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I think the colors look really nice. The shawl is beautiful and you should be proud.


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know what look you were aiming for, but that shawl is lovely! If you still aren't sure what you are going to do with it, may I suggest you donate it to a nursing home? Poor things are always cold and a light shawl like that would make someone very happy!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful .... we are so critical of our own makings.... Try to look at it with others eyes and you will see how beautful it truly is....


----------



## Grannybaba (Aug 16, 2012)

I have followed all this with great interest and was dying to see the shawl. I don't think it looks like a cow at all! I can't believe all that intricate work (to me so pretty and complex) It's lovely indeed!! And how clever of you to dye your own wool. I love earthy colours, they do with so many other colours you are wearing!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I think your shawl is beautiful.A one of nobody else has one like it.I would love it.Barbara.


----------



## Suzih (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it is beautiful and I would love to have/make one like it. I wish I knew how to die yarn. You are so talented. Can you share the pattern with us? Thank you in advance. I have some Red Heart Super Saver Sherbet Print that I started making a shrug with. Of course I do not have enough to finish the shrug but believe if I take it apart I can make your beautiful shawl. It won't be as pretty as your one of a kind but it will do.


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

It does NOT look like a cow, but if you truely will not wear it, you could over dye it. That will give subtle color variations that would completely change the looks of it.


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

I see this with a brown t shirt, well worn jeans, leather boots, and bold silver earrings. Stunning.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

Not ugly at all.I think it is very pretty. I'll bet if you do it again to make look like that, you couldn't.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it! So much more interesting than all one color!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. I'd wear it to Church anytime in fact I'd wear it anywhere. You are too hard on yourself. Those of us that love varigated yarns think its great.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's very pretty. If you don't like it after posting and seeing it in cyber space send it to me.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I congratulate you on dyeing your own yarn and I think the shawl is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My grandparents were farmers and they had spotted cows. Your shawl is lovely and doesn't resemble any cow I've ever seen. I'd be proud to wear this.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I kinda like it. Even though its now what you wanted.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh gosh I think its fantastic ! I agree, very Native American flavor about it ......wonderful!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Your shawl is lovely....perfect for winter in Florida....we never really get to wear really heavy stuff...although we get "cold" after the temp is below 50 degrees.....but I really like your shawl....I love brown and ecru colors and I would add a splash of color with a shirt.

And I am from Arkansas originally...believe me, your shawl doesn't look like a cow.

Take care.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally, I think cows are gorgeous creatures. I think your shawl is gorgeous, too! It doesn't look spotted, though. I think the colors blend beautifully together.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it is cool. Would look great with a pair or jeans or brown cords.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking at a cow it does not look anything like your shawl it is very nice and a good job I am sure that someone would like it especially. On a cold fall night


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It is beautiful, Pochahontas. Not at all a spotted cow. You are way too hard on yourself. AND... so glad to see a photo of your work... I KNEW you were a wonderful knitter. Please get your computer fixed so you can post more of your work.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it turned out lovely...not at all like a spotted cow...and I am a country gal and know cows!!!! hahaha I would be proud to wear this. Maggie


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

That is the most beautiful cow I have ever seen....Really,I see nothing wrong with the colours or how they show on your shawl. Wear it....be proud!!


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

You are waaay too critical of your work. Can I be in the queue if you don't want it??
I really think it's beautiful


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

You are waaay too critical of your work. Can I be in the queue if you don't want it??
I really think it's beautiful


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , sorry just had to laugh on this cool morning. You made my day by making me lauigh. Funny but not too funny. I hope you have better luck next time. hihihi.


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

OK fellow Alabamian...looks perfectly lovely to me...you don't want it, don't like it? send it to me! Will wear it proudly! Do not dismiss your beautiful work so lightly.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> You did a great job. This is beautiful. I would be proud to have dyed the wool and then create a one of a kind garment from it. This does not look like anything but what it is...a beautiful, unique shawl. I can see this around the shoulders of someone in a neutral colored dress w/knee high suede boots, on her way to an upscale restaurant for lunch.


You're making me feel better already. I like the way you think.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


I think it is a lovely shawl. I don't see "cow" anywhere in it. If you would like, I will be happy to take it off your hands.

Now, if you really want ugly, have a look at my diseased bear that was posted last night! THAT, my dear, is UGLY.
Loved the yarn, hated the way it worked up.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow you are right. That would be one striking ensemble. Hope you take a hint and try wearing it that way. Betcha would get awesome comments.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I understand that it is not what you had in mind, and may not be to your taste, but tweedy is in big time these days. The shawl has a sporty, casual feel to it and many people would live it. Gift it and feel good about the experience.
> 
> BTW, how did your knitting group respond?


I have to admit I haven't shown it to them yet. When we get together to knit I have to take something really simple to knit on - you can't imagine all the chatter and noise.
We'll meet Monday so I'll 'man up' and take it then.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it. In fact I would be proud to wear it as other have said the same thing.But in on with a brown dress or slacks and it will look lovely.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

megilham said:


> It is really lovely and I'm intrigued by what it is mounted on. Is this flooring material and does it work for blocking?


They are puzzle blocks found in the toy department at WalMart. They have Disney princesses all over the other side.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

WestLAmum said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> ...


Great idea. I should have thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

EileenED said:


> moo


LOL - I was waiting for that.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

I like it and would wear it with pride!!! You did a great job.

JaniceB


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

GudrunM said:


> I absolutely love it, the colours too. You did a good job. I wonder if you wouldn't mind sharing the pattern if it if you are able?


It's called the Afternoon Tea Shawlette and is found on Ravelry. It was a really fun knit.


----------



## Sandygrl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi. I'm usually just a browser, but I just had to chime in. It is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bizkit said:


> I see this with a brown t shirt, well worn jeans, leather boots, and bold silver earrings. Stunning.


Perfect! You have just described me to a TEE.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it's just plain elegant!! You should be very proud of it.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it looks really pretty.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I like it, it's more camoflage than spotted cow.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Can't be a cow.... there's no udders!!! It is lovely...great job!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it! I think it is very pretty and would be proud to wear it...it's lovely!


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

It didn't turn our like your vision, but is is very beautiful and unique.Look at the colour pattern. You couldn't have done that if you were trying. LOL


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Please give me first refusal. It is an earth-toned gem. The stitches are so intricate. Shucks! You were just fishing for compliments.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it's lovely. As others have said, very earthy. I love it.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

I know cows too, and love them - but that's no cow!

It is really pretty if you don't want it, gift it up -I can see a walk in the fall air along a path in it's future.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be the first one in line to fight for it. It is gorgeous. It may not have been what you dreamed, but it's a dream to me! I'd be proud to wear it. PM me if you want to give it away....maybe even sell it?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love it. It looks very pretty. What is wrong with it? I think the verigation is great. I would wear it.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it also. i don't think it is ugly at all and your knitting is great. Don't be so hard on yourself. I would be very happy to receive that as as gift as you made it yourself and it is lovely.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

The garment is beautiful. Your workmanship is beautiful. You should enter it in the state or county fair. Maybe if you put it away at the bottom of a drawer for a while then take it out and look at it again you will think it's beautiful, too. Sometimes, especially when working with hand spun or variegated yarns our craft is a bit like pottery. Potters know they can expect surprises when they open the kiln. We have an expectation in mind when we create, and if the creation doesn't match our expectation we regard it as a failure. It ain't necessarily so! Our creations sort of have a life of their own.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Set it aside and don't look at it for awhile. Look again in 6 months and you will see it is gorgeous. If you truly don't like it you can overdye it. To avoid pooling with variegated yarn you knit a few rows with one end (or another skein) and alternate with a few rows from the other which then breaks up the sequence. I agree with the others, this shawl is beautiful and I like the way the yarn patterned. My husband was a cowboy so I can say with authority....no cows here!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

First of all, I'll add my 2 cents worth...I don't think either one of them is a disaster! LOL! But I do know what you mean about choosing the right yarn!

Ok...I have a GREAT idea! Both of you should sell your projects right here on this board, and then go buy more yarn!

You all are so funny here...love your sense of humor!
Knit on,
Merry &#9829;


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I really like it.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

That is pretty. Sure the colors may not be for you but there will be someone out there that will just love to wear it


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree and I love it. I think the colors worked up great. Guess you got outvoted.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it too. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Nicely done!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

As suspected, absolutely NOTHING wrong with it. I would be proud to wear the alleged cow!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I end up learning something new ever yday. Not in my wildest dreams did I think that today's lesson would involve cows and knitting at one site. Bravo ladies!
BTW, nice shawl.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's miserable when we put all that time into a project and don't like the way it turns out. I guess it's a learning experience but it's hard to take. 
If you really hate it, you could recycle the yarn into a different project that you would like better. At least now you know what you don't like. Cold consolation, isn't it. Sorry. :-(


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I like it--and the colors enhance the knitwork.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I was hoping for some sympathy and that others would share their 'ugly' stories with me.
> ...


I'm probably going to be on What Not To Wear someday so take what I say with that in mind but...

I absolutely LOVE that bag!!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it's lovely and it doesn't remind me of a cow at all.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes please send pictures, sometimes we are our worst critics


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love it and the colors you dyed the yarn.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Gorgeous colors and nice work. I see no resemblance of a cow at all. You can send it to anyone of us.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


Please. Remember to be PC. You have now insulted spotted cows. I'm sure you didn't mean to but it's casual comments like this can hurt some one. Some cow. I have known some very nice spotted cows in my day.

I know you to be a very nice person and feel sure you will appreciate my bringing this to your attention.

I'm also sure the yarn was lovely.
Happy knitting!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I think it looks great! Somebody will be very happy to wear it. And my hat is off to you that you continued to the end.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> ...


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it! I have never been brave enough to dye my own yarn, you should be proud of it. Don't give up, try it again with different colors.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks more like bird feathers than cow spots to me.... funny how we can think something is just horrid and everyone else loves it!
Maybe put it away for a spell and then take it out.... you'll see the beauty in it then.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us see the cow!!
> ...


That is NOT ugly. I'm sute someone would love it. Take it to a consignment shop and put it up for sale. You can at least recover your yaen costs, andmake someone else happy at the same time.
And you will never forget that choosing colors is important.
Patty


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I have never seen a cow that looks like this. I think it's lovely. Great work.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I also believe it is beautiful..


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I was raised with cows and that definitely doesn't look like one! I like it and would wear it proudly!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

My Dear, you are mistaken, That shawl looks like it was worked up on purpose. It is awesome. & it sets the pattern off really well. Be proud of it, because just because it didn't turn out as you see it, in my eyes it's awesome. There's no cows here!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I think it looks great! Somebody will be very happy to wear it. And my hat is off to you that you continued to the end.


I did struggle with that.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's pretty! It has a kind of optical illusion vibe to it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think your shawl is beautiful and looks nothing like a cow. In fact, I like the shade of brown you dyed your yarn with, it reminds me of milk chocolate (no cow inference with the milk comment). Please, if you really don't like it I think you should give it to someone who would love wearing it.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I love it!!! I want it!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

It's very pretty.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Definitely not a spotted cow. When you dye things you have one thing in mind and something else comes out instead. I think it is gorgeous !


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

It's really pretty! My best advice is to put it away neatly in a drawer, box or closet and leave it for about 6 weeks. Then take it out and it will look different to you. I bet you're just really sick of the project.

I find this works for me most of the time. After not seeing it for a while the project always looks better to me.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's beautiful and unique. Not a cow at all. Any way I love cows, I think they are glorious!


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it is beautiful!!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I for one love it and of course if you dont like it I can send you my addy lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

OHHH I do like, I see no cows there, but boy do I see milk chocolate caramels!!! ;>)


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I think its lovely, not like a cow at all.


----------



## barbyjones (Sep 2, 2012)

I love it! Very pretty. I think you are to critical of your work.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

It does not look like a cow, but is a good representation of yarn overpowering a lace design. You lost the pattern of the lace to the pattern of the yarn. Too bad.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> I was in FFA, I've seen cows. That does not look like a cow.
> 
> It's beautiful. Looks very Native American-y. Very earthy. I know what t-shirt and shirt I would wear it with. My brown American t-shirt I got from Khols' and a plain brown shirt also from Khols'.
> 
> Pocahontas, if you don't want, several of us will fight for it. :mrgreen:


Yes! Add me to the list of people who would gladly accept your beautiful shawl...and I don't even wear shawls. But, like EvilCat13 says, it will look fabulous with the right outfit. Maybe not something you'd wear to the opera, but certainly too pretty not to be worn.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Susiebluel said:


> It's really pretty! My best advice is to put it away neatly in a drawer, box or closet and leave it for about 6 weeks. Then take it out and it will look different to you. I bet you're just really sick of the project.
> 
> I find this works for me most of the time. After not seeing it for a while the project always looks better to me.


This is so true. I made a sweater for my niece for her birthday (she's 31) and I was sick of the sight of the thing by the time I was finished. I made the three buttons for the sweater myself and it took a couple of days to complete them. By the time I sewed on the buttons, washed & blocked the sweater & it was ready to send off, I could appreciate it again. I'm so glad I had that "cooling off" period, or I probably would never have sent my niece her sweater.


----------



## cath69 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think it is just lovely, wish I could do something like that


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It simply looks like a variagated colored shawl! To as bad as it sounded. Thanks for posting!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

It is beautiful. Raised on a farm and I don't see a cow in this shawl. Brown isn't a color that I am fond of, but in this shawl, I would certaintly wear it. Norita


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

It is beautiful. Raised on a farm and I don't see a cow in this shawl. Brown isn't a color that I am fond of, but in this shawl, I would certaintly wear it. Norita


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually I think it is really pretty...it is less formal...but that is what I love about it...

I am knitting a shawl now with a recycled blue jean yarn (which was not cheap) ..the reason I loved this yarn was it is knitting up more casual...ie..White shirt blue jeans and a casual shawl.

Your shawl is just that...casual, simple and beautiful...

Sorry but I really like it hon lol..

OK... ONE suggestion....resoak/ wet it and block more aggressively to open it up more to display the beautiful knitting/ lacy look....let me know how that works...
sometimes with a busy yarn it just needs to be opened up more to appreciate the look...if that makes sense.



Pocahontas said:


> Ya'll are so kind. It is strange for me to see something I made plastered on the screen for all the world to see.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for helping me show these folks what a spotted cow looks like.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Make that mistake again and send it to me! Make sure it turns out exactly the same. Stunning!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Pocahontas-You don't like it? Well I think it's beautiful!! Pack it up and send it to me. As soon as Long Beach gets out of it's 100 degree heat wave, I'll wear it proudly. I think you did a beautiful job on it! Denise


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

You are too critical and it is very Indian pattern-like. Very very pretty.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I agree with my fellow knitters...post a photo!

Momma Osa


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Stevieland:
You know we all tend to look at the things we make with different eyes. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think the shawl is wonderful. I love the colors. I would be willing to bet you would have 10, 20 30, 40 people on this website alone that would love to have the shawl. Maybe you could sell it? 

Really and truly it came out beautiful. Keep doing good work.
Joyce


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

We farmed in MN and had a herd of cows. This does not look like spotted cows. Looking at the whole shawl the border has a wavy, almost gently moving effect...like gentle waves. Also, kind of an inflight feeling. It is lovely. Have a drawing among the ladies who love it and already know what they would wear it with.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't look at that and think cow. I think it is pretty, interesting.You should feel proud.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

As it has been said: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. The shawl would be lovely with related colors, like turquoise, and the colors of the sunset.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it is really pretty. I am on a ranch and I have never seen a cow that looked like your shawl. You did a nice job of knitting too. Be proud of it.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I quite like it, but it does look a bit like a cow!


----------



## coneyislander (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 2 suggestions for that absolutely lovely shawl.
1. I always keep a shawl in my car for when I go into restaurants or when I get chilly when Im out and about. It's always handy to do that anyway, especially in the change of season.
2. apparently when I do take said shawl out of the car and wear it into the restaurant, a friend inadvertently tells me how lovely the shawl is (no matter what it looks like), and I ask them if they want it when dinner is over, with the promise that they will love and cherish the shawl as I do. 
I cant tell you how many shawls Ive given away this way. I dont even remember some of them. HOWEVER, my friends always remember them and the joy it brings them. Many times when we go to a restaurant again, they wear it to show me how they like it.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas,
> ...


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe we all like your spots. Nice job!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow - I had to double-check the date of this thread... it truly was only yesterday when it started and we're already up to Pg 13. This DOES prove that knitters and crocheters are also truly caring 'neighbors & friends' to each other! Great support for some very nice projects finished, ladies!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's rather pretty. What's not to like?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My valuable opinion: Both these pictured items are ones the makers ought to be proud of. The color of the bag is among my very most favorite colors and I have made many knitted items in those colors, variegated or not. I'm not "into" shawls, either, but this one is lovely and bears No Relationship to any cow on earth, living or dead. Still in the realm of cows, my grandmother used to say when opinions on beauty or anything differed, "'Everybody to their own taste,' said the old lady as she kissed the cow."


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I would not of chosen those colors, but at a distance they look nice, i think. I really don't like varigated yarn, but the shawl is beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

You are both much too hard on yourselves. Both are fine pieces of knitting! I expect they were just not your original vision. Happens to me in painting watercolors all the time! Congrats on jobs well done!
Ginny from Wisconsin


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

That is beautiful love those colors and all the work also is very good .
wear it with pride, those are beautiful fall colors


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!!! Send that COW to my pasture today! Beauty is as beauty does--you should wear that with pride! I love it!!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Been there done that. I finish the project, ususally make it into a scarf and donate it. 
Karen


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

What COW? I'm beginning to believe there's an epidemic of either "I don't appreciate myself enough" or "I'm just fishin' for compliments"..........
If this ain't lovely, what is?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, not fight exactly, but I will sure join in the competition!


EvilCat13 said:


> I was in FFA, I've seen cows. That does not look like a cow.
> 
> It's beautiful. Looks very Native American-y. Very earthy. I know what t-shirt and shirt I would wear it with. My brown American t-shirt I got from Khols' and a plain brown shirt also from Khols'.
> 
> Pocahontas, if you don't want, several of us will fight for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

for what its worth..i think it is quite fetching. does not look bovine at all to me.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is lovely, I bet the are people that would love to have this shawl You are too critical of your work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

vancat said:


> I quite like it, but it does look a bit like a cow!


Thank you, I feel validated.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

My dear husband says it has character! 
I think it's lovely! I wouldn't mind receiving a spotted cow!


----------



## River City Knitter (Dec 19, 2011)

I think your shawl is "Beautiful." What a wonderful job you did.....:0)


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Reminds me of Santa Fe, NM. However, if you don't like it, nothing said here will change that. Gift it. It really is lovely!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I love the colours and don't think it looks anything like you described!!


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it is beautiful and looks nothing like a cow.Besides Cows are cute.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a cat named "Moo" because she looks like a cow. She doesn't look like your shawl. But I can understand if you don't care for it, although I like it very much. 

Would if be possible to over-dye the finished shawl? Maybe another shade of brown to kind of merge the two colors you have? Just a thought.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Well I like it and I DON'T think it looks like a cow.


I agree, I think it is beautiful.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love, love love it! We are our own worse critics and in this case, that has got to be true because your shawl is absolutely gorgeous! Never have I seen a cow so beautiful! And if you want my address to send it, just let me know! LOL! But, no! Seriously!


----------



## EvilCat13 (Aug 29, 2012)

kacey64 said:


> I love, love love it! We are our own worse critics and in this case, that has got to be true because your shawl is absolutely gorgeous! Never have I seen a cow so beautiful! And if you want my address to send it, just let me know! LOL! But, no! Seriously!


No. I asked, more or less, first. So I get it.  Haha.

I don't care who gets it, as long as they treasure it.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

its beautifull,, i wish i could make something that *ugly*


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think that it's just lovely. Anyone would love to have it.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it looks very cool.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's beautiful. 

A mama cow wouldn't try to feed it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

It is a lovely piece of work, I also thought it had a Native American look to it. I have also made several pieces over the years that I thought were hideous...and guess what? Someone would come along and just love it.


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

Show it please?!!!!!
What about over dyeing it


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

Wheres the ugly part of it?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, what fun to see that quote from your grandmother! My mother used to say it exactly that way, and I keep it going. I've seen or heard it maybe one other time in my whole life!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> My valuable opinion: Both these pictured items are ones the makers ought to be proud of. The color of the bag is among my very most favorite colors and I have made many knitted items in those colors, variegated or not. I'm not "into" shawls, either, but this one is lovely and bears No Relationship to any cow on earth, living or dead. Still in the realm of cows, my grandmother used to say when opinions on beauty or anything differed, "'Everybody to their own taste,' said the old lady as she kissed the cow."


Oh, what fun to see that quote from your grandmother! My mother used to say it exactly that way, and I keep it going. I've heard or seen it maybe one other time in my whole life!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it's lovely--like a walk in the winter woods. And it will go with everything...


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

That's not a spotted cow!! I grew up on a farm with guernseys and holsteins-those are spotted cows!! You have a lovely varigated pattern.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't see a cow! It looks wonderful!


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I loooove it. Not a cow. Just a beautiful shawl. Wear it gift it love it.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

It is very pretty in the photo. I especially like the closeup as you get a better feel for it. If you don't like it I am quite sure many of us here would love to receive it.


----------



## franzhere (Apr 25, 2011)

How DARE you call that shawl a cow! I and many others would love it.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love it' Idon't think that it looks like a spotted cow. If you don't like it give it to someone as a gift.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

what a pretty pattern. beautiful knitting. Is there any reason it can't be redyed? I would try it.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like it too. But I didn't see any cows...lol...You did a great job on it. It is very pretty and warm looking. And you learned something too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the way it looks, cow or no cow. It is unique and one of a kind. Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think its really good and no I
it doesn't remind me of al cow at all methinks you protest too much


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Golly....16 pages, but IMHO, it does NOT look like a spotted cow, but a gorgeous work of yarncrafting that seems to be wanted...no, make that coveted by many.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is unique and lovely....I have never seen a cow like this one....sell it on ebay - it will go in a matter of minutes, if you don't decide to keep it.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I would be proud to have made such a beautiful lace shawl. I like the coloration....soft muted, and natural looking


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

EvilCat13 said:


> I was in FFA, I've seen cows. That does not look like a cow.
> 
> It's beautiful. Looks very Native American-y. Very earthy. I know what t-shirt and shirt I would wear it with. My brown American t-shirt I got from Khols' and a plain brown shirt also from Khols'.
> 
> Pocahontas, if you don't want, several of us will fight for it. :mrgreen:


I agree completely! It would be particularly nice for casual wear. I'd be proud to wear it, and prouder still if I could say I'd made it. :thumbup:

Now don't you feel better? Aren't you glad you shared the photo? Next, find someone near you and let them enjoy it.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

With a blouse underneath that picks up the taupe color, it'll look very nice.


----------



## sunflower19 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think it's really lovely!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Pocahontas said:



> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


----------



## angelsmom1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but I like it. I would wear it in a heart beat.. I think it has the look of fall and it would look great with denim or casual dress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Pocahontas--bless your humor and your diligence, you indeed have patience........the pattern is just gorgeous...


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

oh come on - post it PLEASE


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I think it is lovely as well!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I like it too! The colors are beautiful and the pattern is subtle and not cow-like at all.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

stevieland said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us see the cow!!
> ...


I think it is quite pretty


----------



## bjdereus (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks for the good laugh !!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I like it, it is unique and isn`t that what knitting is about ??? handcrafted and different is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I honestely like your shawl, color and style! You did a great job :-D


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

How now brown cow in hiding. Thats not you moo cow its a beautiful shawl and would make a great cowl.


----------



## wee Z (May 4, 2011)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I thinkyour shawln looks really nice. Its not even close to a cow. I finished my shawlet today,I've got to block it yet, only took me 2 weeks to do. Oh, its knitted I got the patte rn from Crystal Palace yarns web site. Mary Anne


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Could you just re-dye it a darker color? If you are very unhappy with it, as it appears, you don't have much to lose...I'd give it a try.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I really like it. Question: if you really don't like the color is it possible to overdye the entire shawl?


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think it looks great. I love the colors!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladies, I thank you again. I am quite humbled.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Ya'll are so kind. It is strange for me to see something I made plastered on the screen for all the world to see.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for helping me show these folks what a spotted cow looks like.


Pocahontas, sometimes it's hard to be objective about our own work, especially when you have so much time invested, a picture in you're head of what it will look like and then it just is completely different. Your shawl may not showcase the pattern as you wished, but it is lovely and I like the way the colors seem to swirl on the top and then form a completely different pattern on the bottom. No, i don't think "cow" at all. I see a pretty shawl that is beautifully knit and uniquely yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I want in on the fight for the shawl. Lol
It is beautiful.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually like it for a fall shawl. If you do not like it give it to a womans shelter. They will love it. If would work with a solid brown skirt or pants, or jeans. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll take it. It is beautiful. Doesn't look at all like cow. I have not read all the comments as it is late and I need to go to bed. I really like it.


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

It's not that bad now, is it? And you can always re-dye it! (Ask me how I know!)


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I bet if you sold it to the highest bidder one us of would pay a pretty good price. It is gorgeous


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I like it too!


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I like it too! It is a very unique shawl and I am sure it will be worn with pride!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Does this mean that we have convinced you to keep it and that you have a different opinion about it now? Maybe try wearing it and see how it goes.


Pocahontas said:


> Ladies, I thank you again. I am quite humbled.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it's really pretty, no cows here :lol:


----------



## kitkatgreenfish (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I'ts lovely! I see no bad choices here.Brown and silver do go together well as you have shown.I would have never thought that.I don't think that you should be dissapointed by the results because as you have read it's beautiful...Huggs.....Kitty


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

\]I don't think it looks that bad


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Just getting to KP after a busy day and I just HAD to read through all 18 pages of your post! I love the idea of wearing it with jeans, a brown turtleneck and brown boots. That would be MOOO-valous! I think it is UDDERLY beautiful! The yarn would also be nice as a COW-L....

OK, it's late, Enough bad puns for the night. It really is pretty and looks NOTHING like the long horned cattle living down the road from me. Hmmm....wonder if you stuck your long knitting needles into each side if it would THEN resemble a longhorn.....Nah. Too pretty.

You dyed your own yarn? Wow! Wear it with pride! Or....give it to me. Either way, one of us would be a winner! ;-)


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

If you hadn't told us it was a mistake, I would have thought you had used that patterned yarn. I like the looks of the wrap, and it does not look like a cow. My daughter & her husband are cattle farmers, and believe me, that does not look like any of their cows. If you don't care for it, I agree that it would make a wonderful gift. I would be honored to receive such a unique wrap.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a big proponent of the fancier the pattern the plainer the yarn,,,, but I think that your shawl is actually very well balanced.... The color is evenly distributed within each pattern area and not splotchy at all..... Someone would be thrilled to recieve a hand knit, hand dyed, one of a kind...... Don't make a final judgement until you try it with a nice pair of brown slack, maybe a turqouise shirt.... If you really don't like it..... gift it.... It is really much to nice and well knit to sit in a corner.... Unless you have a pattern in mind that you think you would like for the yarn... I just can never frog a completed project......

I do feel your frustration though..... We always have this vision in our minds when we start a project...... not always what we end up with..... I seem to not like anything I've done lately.... Ergo, afraid to start my Ashton with the lace weight yarn I have chosen. I *think* it will look good but then, I thought I would love my linen vest too. NOT....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

That is breathtakingly beautiful!

And, just so you know, I've been a professional artist for 47 years.


----------



## jenniferintouch (Aug 31, 2012)

My daughter & I love the pattern AND the dyed yarn! The shades are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

that is very pretty, love the colors. a cow? nope


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yesterday I spotted a well knitted aran jacket in a charity shop for about £6. I nearly bought it, but it was a horrible shade of yellow. I thought about dying it, but it could have been a big mess. I don't think anyone will buy it in that colour, that's why it's been donated.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

At first glance, I Love It!! Not like a cow at all.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, it has a magical silvery beauty to it. It really is lovely and you do beautiful work.


----------



## weisblat (Sep 16, 2012)

its actually pretty


----------



## KayCeee (Sep 13, 2012)

IMHO, this simply WONDERFUL! 
There are loads of people who love this too.I know I am not alone.
Everyone is just more critical of their own work. Maybe you just don't care for brown much or tans? I dunno..but, it looks GREAT to me. Thanks for sharing the pic with us. I Was dying to see it. 

Did you know brown is supposed to 'back in' this year too?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

belinda said:


> I think it's lovely--like a walk in the winter woods. And it will go with everything...


This is the BEST description! Birches in the winter woods - hmmm...


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful....something I would buy.....just like the others, I do not see a COW!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is pretty! I really do like it! You should be really happy with the finished project.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I like it very much!


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

NOT ugly...! Your shawl is just beautiful - love how the variegated colors came together, especially because it was unexpected! Nicely done!


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

You did a nice job, and no, it does not look like a cow either!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I think your shawl is lovely, and the dyeing is lovely. I like the way the colors worked out! Very nice!


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, 20 pages later... I skipped ahead.... I want all your projects.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and ugly to one is beauty to another! Spotted cow, NOT... Blue bag on acid... NOT!

Any others I missed, I will take them all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone, thank you for your unflagging support. I appreciate all the kind and generous comments.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

I think we've all walked down that road. Live and learn. I admire your tenacity. Best wishes.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not sure why you are being so hard on yourself but this shawl is Lovely and you should feel proud that you have finished it and I for one think it in no way looks like a Cow. I hope you have found some Lucky soul who would love to receive this beautiful piece of handknitting and will cherish it as it should be. 
Sincerely,
Rose


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like it also as a matter of fact I think it is pretty.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Wow, 20 pages later... I skipped ahead.... I want all your projects.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and ugly to one is beauty to another! Spotted cow, NOT... Blue bag on acid... NOT!
> 
> Any others I missed, I will take them all!!!!!!!!!!!


Now the bag on your avatar--THAT is a good bag!!!! What a cool, funky looking bag. I'd be singing a different tune if I'd made a bag like that.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Ya'll are so kind. It is strange for me to see something I made plastered on the screen for all the world to see.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for helping me show these folks what a spotted cow looks like.


Send it to me! would look great with slacks this winter


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wanna see a picture!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, just saw the photo. You are being terribly hard on yourself. I would wear this shawl with pride! It's beautiful - wish I was capable of knitting this. Be very very proud of yourself, and show off this beautiful shawl!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it looks great!!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

KAL love love love your yarn bowl.


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

I don't think it looks like a cow, but I also think there's nothing as pretty as a brindle heifer.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us see the cow!!
> ...


I see what you mean, that lovely pattern got lost in the yarn....but it is still not that bad really.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

That's not a cow! I like it. Thank you for showing us! pj


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I like it and I DON'T think it looks like a cow.


And I agree!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it is absolutely gorgeous!...wow..


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it'very effective. I like that kind of uniquenes. You did a great job - be proud of it :thumbup:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us see the cow!!
> ...


I think your shawl is really lovely. And your workmanship is beautiful. It will make a very loving present.


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree! I think you don't like it because it is not shat you had envisioned and that is always a disappointment. But I think it is really beautiful!


----------



## Achef (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it's fantastic!!! Wear that with a white shirt, jeans, a brown belt and cute brown boots and you are all set!!!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder. I can't tell you the number of times people like what I think is ugly and don't much like what I think is beautiful!


----------



## DogPerson (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that is very pretty. Put it away for awhile, then take it out and look at it. Bet you will like it. If not send it to me. I like it a lot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> margaretcave said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us see the cow!!
> ...


Pocahontas I live in Wisconsin, that is nor does that look like a cow.

It is wonderful and I for one love the colors. You have done a great job with color as far as I am consired.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also don't see a cow, but an interesting pattern to the shawl. Think you got a winner there.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Well.....having seen this beautiful shawl in person yesterday, let me tell you it is even prettier in person! Or, in "shawl".....you know what I mean. Beautiful!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I like it too. I don't see anything wrong with it and I do like the colors.


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it's very pretty!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Can I have it? Pretty please?


Pocahontas said:


> Well, I tried dying some yarn with my group of knitters. My colors were silver and taupe (first mistake).
> So I chose this sweet little pattern called "Afternoon Tea Shawl" (second mistake).
> 
> The pattern is precious but half-way into it I realized my yarn was working up in a varigated pattern and it was not a pretty sight. I should have ripped it out and donated the yarn. But no, I persevered to the finish and what I have now looks like a spotted cow.
> ...


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

It's so pretty and doesn't look like a spotted cow at all!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe it's not what you envisioned, but I think it is quite pretty and would be happy to PM my address to you so you can send it to me!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

May I have the precious please (said in best Lord of rings voice)....pretty cow...have cows around corner..they said to tell you they are very jealous...and want to be dyed....


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think it's beautiful. I do not see a cow. My GD loves cows, but so do I. Doesn't everyone love cows?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it is fine...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow someone has been raking through the archives!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's lovely. just lovely. If you don't want it, c'n I have it? Pretty please?


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think that you were too hard on yourself when you expressed that you beautiful shawl looks like a cow. I see that many of us do not agree with you. I'm sure that if you took this shawl to a nursing home there would be a grateful recipient.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually it is quite nice. Tweedy. and worn with the right color(s) to balance it out, I bet it becomes a show stopper. A good shawl pin perhaps in a pearl finish perhaps? The colors on my screen are probably not completely true.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, actually, I think it's very pretty and I like it! It would suit me just fine!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I like it and I DON'T think it looks like a cow.


I agree! i LIKE it


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I grow up on a farm in Ohio. This isn't a cow. The taupe and silver are lovely, The colors appear more a chocolate color. So-o-o-o it must be a chocolate truffle!

Really it is a lovely shawl and it's welcome to come live with me!


----------

